# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Produccion de Agua >  Diseñan un prototipo solar para potabilizar agua en países en vías de desarrollo

## Jonasino

> Investigadores del grupo de Ingeniería Química y Medioambiental (IMAES) de la Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingenieros Industriales de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha (UCLM) han iniciado una nueva línea de trabajo que pretende desarrollar un sistema compacto de potabilización de agua en países del Tercer Mundo que aproveche la luz solar.
>     El equipo ya ha sido diseñado y los investigadores tratan ahora optimizar el mismo, de tal forma que sea autónomo, tenga un coste reducido y permita a una familia potabilizar unos 20 litros de agua al día







> El grupo de Ingeniería Química y Medioambiental (IMAES) de la Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingenieros Industriales de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha (UCLM) ha diseñado un equipo de potabilización de agua mediante energía solar para ser utilizado en países en vías de desarrollo, que está ahora en pleno proceso de optimización. Se da la circunstancia de que los países del Sur tienen problemas de abastecimiento de agua potable, si bien cuentan con muchas horas de sol, hecho que puede ser aprovechado para el desarrollo de esta tecnología.
> 
> Según datos de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), el 80% de las enfermedades y plagas del mundo son atribuidas al agua como consecuencia de las malas condiciones del agua de consumo o de los sistemas de saneamiento deficientes. De acuerdo con cifras de UNICEF, alrededor de 1,5 millones de niños mueren cada año a causa de enfermedades contraídas por la ingestión de agua contaminada. Muchas de estas aguas destinadas al consumo están también contaminadas con reactivos químicos peligrosos (pesticidas, plaguicidas, etc), por lo que antes de ser consumidas sería necesario, por un lado, desinfectarlas desde el punto de vista microbiológico y, por otro lado, eliminar su toxicidad causada por la presencia de contaminantes orgánicos.
> 
>     El 80% de las enfermedades y plagas del mundo son atribuidas al agua
> 
> La nueva línea de investigación del grupo IMAES pretende ahora desarrollar un sistema compacto, más pequeño y de uso más sencillo que el prototipo inicial, compuesto de un colector solar parabólico compuesto (CPC) para fotocatálisis, encaminado a eliminar la toxicidad de las aguas; y otro colector solar para pasteurización que permita desinfectar totalmente desde el punto de vista microbiológico las aguas tratadas en la etapa anterior, con el objetivo último de asegurar una total potabilización del agua.
> 
> Para llevar a cabo este proceso, el grupo de investigación de la UCLM utilizará dióxido de titanio como foto-catalizador ya que presenta la ventaja de que es una tecnología de bajo coste, no requiere la adición de reactivos y no produce productos peligrosos a lo largo de la reacción.
> ...


Fuente: iAgua

----------

F. Lázaro (26-abr-2015)

----------

